# Which electronic ph testers do you use?



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

My Hanna Checker is now refusing to be calibrated, and I think it's less than or about a year old. So, I hate to spend the money, but I like to have it around to check my co2 levels...so...

1. What brand do you use/have used?
2. How long has it lasted?
3. Do you like it? (would you buy the same one again?)

Thanks for your help!

I'm thinking of the Hanna pHep5 this time.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've always used the Milwaukee equipment. 
I had the bigger SM-something model, but have since switched to the pocket tester, since it's just easier to tote around. I can't remember the exact model numbers, but I've always had good luck with the brand overall.

Both of these testers have lasted over 2 years with no troubles.

Yes, I would buy them again.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Jan, do you find it to be accurate?


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

If your going to get another one. Get one that you can replace the probe.
I got the Hana HI98129 and one of the selling points for me was the replaceable probe.

Alex


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

alexperez said:


> If your going to get another one. Get one that you can replace the probe. I got the Hana HI98129 and one of the selling points for me was the replaceable probe.


I have the same meter for the same reasons. It also gives you temp readings and TDS in both u/S and ppm, very handy.

I't been in use for probably about 6monts or so and still calibrates. So far, I would definately buy the same unit again.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I have a separate TDS meter, so I don't think I want one that also provides that function....


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Piscesgirl said:


> My Hanna Checker is now refusing to be calibrated, and I think it's less than or about a year old. So, I hate to spend the money, but I like to have it around to check my co2 levels...so...
> 
> 1. What brand do you use/have used?
> 2. How long has it lasted?
> ...


1. Milwaukee waterproof pH 53 meter
2. Just got it two weeks ago.
3. Definately! It has an accuracy of +/-0.02, automatic temperature compensation and automatic calibration. Very easy to use and calibrate, I recommend you take a look at it. It has a replaceable probe as well.

Actually, I was going to buy the Hanna pHep5 but realised that it had an accuracy of +/-0.05 which doesn't seem accurate enough since 0.05 could round up or down either way. And since the Milwaukee was $10 cheaper I went with it. Aquatic-Store has the best deals on them.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks for the great info so far, keep it coming please!  I want to get a lot of pros and cons before I finally choose one.


----------



## cattleman (Sep 4, 2005)

If you can spring for a Monitor/controller, rather than tester, I have used TUNZE. I can vouch for the quality. They are very accurate and have high quality glass probes as opposed to plastic junk. Just my .02


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks Cattleman, I've considered that -- and may still consider it -- but it will be used in more than one tank so I feel a tester is probably more appropriate...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The only thing I can say I don't like about the Milwaukee SMS-122 is that it has an accuracy of *0.2*! Don't confuse that with the display of 0.1 As long as you account for that wide range when setting up the controller, you probably won't have any problems.

It was always off by *at least* 0.2 pH when compared to my Hanna meter (accurate to .01). I no longer am using the controller and have reverted back to the old way of using a timer


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey PG!

Here's a few more pH meters to look at. http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/iid/836/cid/145

Have you been to Allen & sons BBQ near Chapel Hill? It's great! If you haven't, here's the directions. From I-40, take the HWY 86 exit. Instead of going into Chapel Hill, go the opposite direction. After a little over a mile down HWY 86 you come to some railroad tracks. It's on your left hidden by trees. It is one of those places mentioned on the BBQ show on PBS a few years back. If you don't like it, send me the tab and I'll pay you back! How's that?

Also, have you looked at what Drs FosterSmith have as clearance and as on sale? Check it out. They have the Hanna testers on sale, Azoo regulators, Orbit fixtures, Eheim thermofilters and more on sale.


----------



## volker (Oct 13, 2005)

I have the Pinpoint one from American Marine. So far my first and only pH monitor and haven't had any issues with it.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Heh...Left C...I'm a vegetarian............................


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> Heh...Left C...I'm a vegetarian............................


Well, they got 13 desserts on the menu. All homemade! Yum Yum!!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

> Well, they got 13 desserts on the menu. All homemade! Yum Yum!!


I'll admit that sounds good!

I liked the testers on Aquaticeco -- I wonder if anyone here has tried them? They look kinda...well..professional!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I think the testers at Aquatic Eco Systems look good too. I don't know who makes them. Maybe I can call and find out. I'd like to visit the makers web site and learn more. Do you know who is the maker by chance? 

I have a 2003 catalog and they were in it. So these aren't new products.

Also, Aquatic Eco Systems has a reputation for carrying mostly really good stuff too.

Oh yea, Allen and sons coconut chess pie is supposed to be out of this world!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

> Do you know who is the maker by chance?


No, sorry, I just took a look at them because you pointed them out. I actually am thinking about one of their poly tanks too -- can't make up my mind what to do about my clown loaches, but that's another story, another thread!



> Oh yea, Allen and sons coconut chess pie is supposed to be out of this world!


Ok no fair! I feel myself gaining a pound already! ACCKK!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Here's another pH meter at Aquatic Eco-Systems: http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/iid/12605/cid/3409

I went off and left my cell phone at home when I left for the college. It'll be late when I get home tonight. I'll try to remember to call them tomorrow.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

That one sounds complicated :shock:


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Complicated? 

Ba! Hum Bug!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> I'll admit that sounds good!
> 
> I liked the testers on Aquaticeco -- I wonder if anyone here has tried them? They look kinda...well..professional!


Here's a little more info about these Oakton pH meters:
http://www.bghydro.com/mmbgh/Others/Oakton Double Junction.pdf


----------



## Dave Kotschi (Dec 16, 2007)

I've got a Hannah Checker and a Pinpoint pH tester. Neither of them works right now and I suspect it's because the probes are old and dried out. A Hannah replacement probe is +$20 and the Pinpoint is +$45. I know some of you are having good luck with the Pinpoint but is anyone using the Hannah? 

What about the Milwaukee pH 600? I've seen identical "no name" units on the web for $15. Are these any good? How can one point calibration be accurate?


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

Gee, the web browser ate my reply


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

I use a hanna PH5. I suggest you call them as I did because the instructions do not tell you how to reset. They were very nice and walked me through it. Best if you use both buffers to calibrate.
Having said that I was at a meet and picked up a brand new Milwalkee for.... 20 bucks!. They sell for 50


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

I've been using Hanna 4 for 3 years and love it. Finally had to replace the electrode, could not find one cheaper then $45 

One-point calibration works, sort of, if you do not test a wide range. pH range was invented in 1909 and is a negative log of H3O+ (hydronium ion) cencentration in a substance. pH of 7 is equal to 0.0000001 mol/l concentration. Above that concentration, the substance is acid, below, the substance is basic.

In theory, a one point change (1.0) in pH means that the hydroniom ion concentration potential (voltage) went up or down by about 59.16mV at 25C. Taking a simplistic approach, with one-point calibration we asume that change in voltage is linear in proportion to the ion concentration. Calibrate at 7.0, adjust for temp, plug the voltage in the liner function and you have your "estimated" pH.

2- and 3- point calibration method goes a bit farther and splits the linear relationship into 2 or 3 linear segments. The makes your estimated pH more accurate at wider ranges.

Why not just measure the voltage due to the concentration of hydronim ion in an object and give us the exact pH value? Well, probes that can measure voltage due to hydronium ion ONLY and do it with 1/billion precision are a bit expensive


----------

